# Lose Zug- bzw. Leitungsführungen bei innen verlegten Zügen, bzw. Leitungen



## aristide (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin seit 7 Wochen glücklicher Besitzer eines 2014er GC und poste zum ersten Mal hier.

Ich habe am Bike festgestellt, dass die Kunstoffteile, die in den Löschern am Rahmen für Züge, bzw. Leitungen als Führung und Schutz reingestöpselt sind nicht fest halten. Wenn man den Lenker einschlägt werden sie durch den Druck am Zug oder an der Leitung raus gepresst.

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr wisst was ich meine.

Weiss jemand wie man diese Plastikteile fixieren kann ?

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## piilu (16. Januar 2015)

Bis jetzt hat Kabelbinder um die Leitung ganz gut funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

